# Male dogs mounting other male dogs



## Doglady (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, I hope someone out there has got the answer to our problem as two vets who I have spoken to couldn't help.
My husband and I have been running a dog care business from our home for the last two years and have only come across a milder version of this before.
The problem is we have a castrated male retriever here on holiday for the past week and every male dog that has been here wants to mount him (all are castrated bar one who we walk) I don't believe it's domance as they lick his mouth, his rear flanks and his penis, there is no sign of aggression only a telling off from the retriever when they try to mount him. I think it is sexual for one reason the uncastrated male was so intense and he never really bothers to interact with any other dogs normally, male or female. We have only seen this type of behaver when a bitch is on heat. The vets didnt seem to know what the cause is or how to stop it, they only said to keep him separate which not a real option due to space and we are also big on soclizaion between dogs. He is outgoing and loves to play with all other dogs and people. 
Why this one dog? 
So if anybody knows the course and how to control it we would be most grateful.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've come across this before with castrated retrevers, and it's usually labradors. All of them were castrated before or at 6 months of age, and I think this gives them a scent that confuses other male dogs. I think it happens to these breeds a lot because they are very good natured and placid and will tolerate a lot, and when they've had enough they'll choose fool around or flight before fight so there is not much discouragement given.

I haven't found a 'cure'. What I do is every single time another dog tries to mount I physically intervene and tell the other dogs to leave the victim alone. Done every time, often enough, this usually works to keep the other dogs away, but you have to be really persistant. With some dogs I have to do this all day, then start again the next day, and usually they get the idea on the second day, but most will give up much quicker.

What worries me is that you are running daycare and home boarding and have no way of separating the dogs. If this persists and they start to fight, what happens them? You also run the risk of putting him off other male dogs for life, especially if he is young. There is a big difference between 'socialisation' and making one dogs life a misery.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Wish I had some pearls of wisdom, alas, I don't.

All I can say though is that there are some (male, castrated) dogs which evidently smell completely irrestistable - I suppose like a bitch in season ? - to other (equally castrated or intact) males.

Can't say I overly noticed this phenomenon with Goldies, but with some Labs definititely, and, down here, the breed which seems to have an invisible "Hump me,please" sign around their neck is Beagles. EVERY single male Beagle I know gets continuously harassed by other males. Unbelievable. And no one knows WHY. Incidentally, not all were castrated young, nor are all castrated. Yet they are still regarded as the ultimate hump partner. Weird.

I would concur with your observation, it definitly ISN'T a dominance thing...it is purely a "your scent drives me wild with desire" sort of thing.

Luckily, most of these dogs don't seem to mind getting continuously sexually assaulted - in fact, I know 2 who I swear actively solicit this interaction  - but it is an embarrassment for the owner of the humping dog and a headache for the owner of the humpee.

All I can think of suggesting is to supervise and to call or pull off the humper. It IS the particular scent of certain dogs and I don't think this can be changed or disguised. Saying that - there is a spray called " Bitch Spray" which some owners swear by to keep overly amorous males at bay. No personal experience with it, but perhaps worth a try? Have a look at amazon or similar.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It is definitely not dominance because there is no such thing in canines. Firstly, it could well be the strange environment that is making the other dogs do this as it happens because of anxiety sometimes. It also happens when dogs just want to be friends. My own male newfie lusts after black labradors, but he has been castrated as well. Because of his size I have to be very careful and I know the look so can step in between him and another dog very quickly. I think this is what you must do, get used to the signs and stop it before it happens. Eventually, they might all get the message that it is not acceptable.


----------



## Doglady (Oct 9, 2013)

Doglady said:


> Hi, I hope someone out there has got the answer to our problem as two vets who I have spoken to couldn't help.
> My husband and I have been running a dog care business from our home for the last two years and have only come across a milder version of this before.
> The problem is we have a castrated male retriever here on holiday for the past week and every male dog that has been here wants to mount him (all are castrated bar one who we walk) I don't believe it's domance as they lick his mouth, his rear flanks and his penis, there is no sign of aggression only a telling off from the retriever when they try to mount him. I think it is sexual for one reason the uncastrated male was so intense and he never really bothers to interact with any other dogs normally, male or female. We have only seen this type of behaver when a bitch is on heat. The vets didnt seem to know what the cause is or how to stop it, they only said to keep him separate which not a real option due to space and we are also big on soclizaion between dogs. He is outgoing and loves to play with all other dogs and people.
> Why this one dog?
> So if anybody knows the course and how to control it we would be most grateful.


Hi, there is always constant supervision of the dogs in our care and we step in when we see the signs, right after we have stopped the humping he's off playing with the same dog, if there was any sign of it making him unhappy we would take the appropriate action not to let that happen, the welfare of the dogs always comes first.


----------



## Doglady (Oct 9, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Wish I had some pearls of wisdom, alas, I don't.
> 
> All I can say though is that there are some (male, castrated) dogs which evidently smell completely irrestistable - I suppose like a bitch in season ? - to other (equally castrated or intact) males.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your comments, I'll see if I can get some of the spray.


----------

